# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] C++ and library user education - Microsoft free developer events?

## Ted.

How much say do you as a team have in suggesting sessions for Microsoft developer events (I'm talking about the big 1 day marketing pushes, not the TechEds or PDCs).   I think it would be worthwhile to have some C++ and/or library sessions at some of these events (I don't think they had one in years).  They're generally focused on .NET and C# for enterprise programming only.

----------


## RonaldLaeremans

Hi,

While I would love to see more MS exposure of C++ at these kinds of events the problem in doing so is that adding 1 session on C++ to these 1 day events still doesn't make the event very worthwhile for a high end developer using C++. As you mention, typically all the sessions are geared towards Enterprise developers and as such the language used in demos and other session is generally an appropriate mix (for that audience) of C# and VB. 

In addition the expertise of the people presenting at these events is mostly not directly in the hard core C++ development space, so there would not be very high value for many C++ customers to attend these sessions rather than say watch a web recording of a presentation from one of the members of our team or an interaction like here on the forums for this event.

Ronald Laeremans
Acting Product Unit Manager
Visual C++ Team

----------

